# blood in urine



## Domidom (Aug 11, 2009)

hi, i had my girl (2 and a half years old) now for a while now but not long after i had got her she started having blood in her urine, we went to the vet and they gave me anti-baotiques for a miner UTI and she was beter a couple of days after. But a couples of weeks later she bled again but right when i was going toi bring her (the next morning) she was fine, no blood in the urine at all, and again maybe 2 weeks afer she was bleeding again, but it was over the same day, she didint bled anytime after that but yesterday (10 pm)when i opened the cage to play whit them (i also have a male) they're was a LOT and a LOT of blood, and chunks of blood too, i cleaned her up and everything and again at 3am theyr was more blood, i cleaned her up again and now im paniking since i dont have the money to bring her back and forth to the vet, and this morning theyr was more blood again. i talk to the person who had her before but she didint give me any valuble infomation if even any. she's always kept at arround 22 degres celcius and has fresh water and food, she eat's and drinks no problem, she was very huffy ever since i got her and a bitter, but last night she seemed strangly more friendlyer (still a lot huffy thought) she dosint wable r fals on the ground, eccept for the bleeding she is great, but the bleeding is horrifying, help!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Get her to a good vet ASAP. Sounds like she has some uterine issues, which is why the antibiotics are not helping.


----------



## Domidom (Aug 11, 2009)

the antibiotiques did worked at first thought, i am going to bring her to a vet thats for sure but i want to know if people would have an idea of want this is

UPDATE:
i have found puke( well im prety sure it is, i never saw a hedgehog puke) and more blood in the wheel were contacting a vet now


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Vet ASAP. Blood is not a good sign. Good luck.

You say you have a male also. Do they ever have time when they are together? If so she could be pregnant and having issues.


----------



## Domidom (Aug 11, 2009)

she does live whit the male and thats something else we tought about but somehow it just dosint fit right, the vet at the vetenarie hospital who takes cars of exotic pets is on surgery, shes going to call us after asap


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If she lives with a male, what you are seeing could be remains of babies. She needs a vet asap and needs her own cage away from the male.


----------



## Domidom (Aug 11, 2009)

it was too late for her, she had a severe uterus cancer, i had to put her too sleep, an operation would or removed what they could but it was too late, and whithout hte operation she would bleed to death, im sorry


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm sorry she didn't make it.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## knitfreak (Jul 17, 2009)

Poor girl, I am so sorry


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about your great loss.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

I am sorry to hear she is gone.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------

